
BeeLine Reader – Read more in less time - gnicholas
http://www.beelinereader.com
======
gnicholas
FYI, the original title mentioned our new app, which was the point of the
post. We've had desktop browser plugins for a year (launched on HN last sept),
but we've only just now released the app.

------
random778
Are there any scientific studies showing that your method works? No anecdotal
evince, thanks.

~~~
gnicholas
Yes, optometrists have used eye-tracking goggles and have found that it
provides an immediate reading benefit (fewer backward saccades, fewer
skipped/repeated lines) for nearly all of their patients. More studies are
underway, both in schools and university labs.

------
anotheryou
did anyone do the test and benefit? If so, are you reading a lot? I read a
lot, did the test and it says it didn't improve my reading

~~~
gnicholas
Since no one else has weighed in, I'll share the aggregate results. after our
first HN post (#1 for 12 hrs), we had 15,000 people come through and take the
test. Over 60% of readers increased their speed, with an average speed gain of
20%.

